# Long cycles on clomid and over cooked eggs!!!



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

I am on my third month of clomid. The last two months my cycle was as long as 35 days. My gynae seems to be worried about me ovulating so late and having an over mature less fertile egg - do you think she has a point as I am a little bit confused as I conceived with my daughter when I ovulated on day 24 first time round!! Also, if you are on the same dose of clomid, do cycles differ from month to month or do most of you have consistant cycles?? I'm just wandering & hoping that my cycle will shorten as my gynae wants to grive me the HCG jab to shorten the cycle.

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure whether I really understand what your consultant is saying...does she mean that because you're ovulating later then the follicle is bigger so the egg has been inside follicle for longer  We're born with a certain number of eggs which diminish as we get older so I'm not sure I understand this "older" "overcooked" egg  Sorry if I'm not being very helpful ! 

Also, when I was on clomid, I still ovulated cd14/15 (ovulate naturally) but my cycles were 30/31 days so a longer luteal phase...to be honest, although clomid is supposed to regulate & shorten cycles, I'm not entirely convinced it does...

Anyway, good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm worried now, my cycle lengths are 32 days


----------



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

I think she means that my follicle grows to 25mm and therefore the egg has been in thre follicle for longer. My gynae wants to give me the HSG jab but I'm not sure whether to her eup on her advice or see whether or not my cycle shortens this month.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

my cycle was 34 days in Nov Flower - and the hcg jab didn't shorten my cycle agamemnon - as I mentioned in my previous post - I had it on cd 11 and cd12 and my af still arrived on cd 30 

so not sure about that theory


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I see what you mean now !! Could it also mean that cos follicle so big that sometimes it doesn't rupture but just "dies off", breaks down & is absorbed back into body so no egg released 

I would give the hcg jab a go as it may really help you...


----------



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for all your repies - B3ndy, I've just made an appointment with my gynae to quiz her more on the HCG jab and I will let you know, as I'm concerned that it didn't shorten your cycle. Nothing seems to shorten my cycle!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'd be really interested to hear what your gynae has to say

i've only ever been told I'm having it to 'guarantee' ovulation - nothing else...so would like to learn more about the theory behind giving it to women.

I'm not giving it a go this month- so I'll let you know what happens to my cycle

good luck

S
xx


----------

